# Anyone sell me these 2 t shirts today and ship flat rate priority for me?



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

Ringer Tee like this:

SORRY wrong pic and I don't know how to edit the pic. GREEN WHIRT with WHITE neck and WHITE arms. I need 2 mediums. 

Need United States shipped please.


----------

